# Eggs not hatching



## Ray79 (Apr 5, 2018)

Hello guys, today was supposed to be the way where my second egg hatch but still nothing. Is it possible after mating before and during the laying that my eggs are infertile. Do i lose hope because to be honest i am very sad about this. How long after do i remove the eggs? Do i keep the nest for them to start over or what do i do. Here is a picture of the eggs. Thank you


----------



## DivaMamaBird (Mar 2, 2018)

Hi Ray79, I just went thru this myself first clutch infertile eggs and dis, I let them sit on them for five weeks than threw the eggs out, a week later they were mating again second clutch all infertile eggs again. I did give up. Will take out nestbox in two more weeks. It was a sad experience for me also. Good luck with everything.


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Have you candled the eggs to see if they're good? Sometimes, they wont sit on all the eggs until several have been laid, so they may hatch on the same day or within a day or so of each other. Candling is where you take a small pen light to the egg to see what's inside and see if you can see veins or a baby. At this stage, the baby should fill up the whole egg and your air cell should be tilted.

If the eggs are infertile, I would toss them and let them try another time. Tiels double clutch very easily, so I would let them do that. Sometimes, if they are inexperienced, they have a hard time figuring out the mating thing the first go around. How old are your tiels? Younger birds can have an issue figuring it out. If the next clutch doesn't hatch I would start hormone control and give them a break.


----------



## Ray79 (Apr 5, 2018)

So no hatchlings 😕 i will throw the eggs out 💔 they started mating again. How soon after i throw the eggs so i get them set up for a new try? Is it safe for them? Thank you


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Most pairs double clutch so it's perfectly normal for them to go at it again. I would say they will get to laying right away. If this round doesn't hatch, I would make them rest for a season before letting them try again.

Did you candle the eggs at all to see if they had any babies inside? Or break them open?


----------



## Ray79 (Apr 5, 2018)

*Eggs take 2*

My female started laying eggs again after mating couple of times. This time though they are very protective. They don't want to come out of the cage at all ,as soon as i come close to change their wanter and food they come out of the nest ready to attack, and they have started sitting on the eggs since sunshine laid her first egg. Is this normal or is this a reaction of not hatching the first clutch


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

That's normal. That's how all my pairs were with their eggs except the one hen that was my buddy. She didn't care what I did in her nest lol.


----------



## shanthalaswt (7 mo ago)

My bird has laid eggs more than 4 timees 1st tme 8, and then two or three Avery time. But, not once has it hatched. I checked the eggs they are good initially later it turns black and inside becomes hard and dries. What can be the problem.


----------

